# ECS K7S5A aufrüsten



## AxVenox (30. Juni 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der maximal größte CPU und die maximal größte Anzahl an Ram ist, was mein Mainboard verträgt?

Mehr als das, hab ich leider nicht gefunden:

Technische Daten und Lieferumfang
Prozessoren: 
AMD Athlon / Duron (200 / 266 MHz FSB) 
Chipsatz: 
SiS® 735 System Chipset 
Super I/O and LPC - ITE8705F 
System Hardware Monitor: Built-in ITE8705 
LAN: MAC integrated in SiS735 & PHY on baord 
AC97 Audio Codec 
Speichersupport: 
2 x DDR-SDRAM DIMM Bänke (PC1600 / PC2100) 
2 x SDRAM DIMM Bänke (PC100 / PC133) 
Maximaler Speicherausbau 1 GB (DDR oder SDRAM) 
Mischbetrieb beider Speichersorten ist nicht möglich 
Erweiterungen: 
1 AGP Slot (4x) 
5 PCI Slots 
1 AMR Slot 
2 IDE Ports (ATA 33/66/100) 
1 Floppy Port 
Form Factor: 
ATX (304mm x 244mm), 4 Layers


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Die Frage zum RAM hast Du dir ja schon selber beantwortet.
Max. 2x512MB SD-RAM oder 2x512MB DDR-RAM.
Ein Mischbetrieb zwischen SD-RAM und DDR-RAM ist nicht möglich.

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (266 Mhz FSB)
K7S5A Pro (Rev. 5.0) (BIOS Ver. 30811)
K7S5A (Rev. 1.1) (BIOS Ver. 37558)
K7S5A (Rev. 3.1) (BIOS Ver. 37558)
K7S5A (Rev. 3.1B) (BIOS Ver. 30811)

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (266 Mhz FSB)
K7S5A+ (Rev. 1.0) (BIOS Ver. 1.0e)
K7S5A2 (Rev. 1.0A) (BIOS Ver. 1.0g)

Bei dem 2600+ musst Du aufpassen dass Du auch wirklich einen mit 266 Mhz FSB bekommst und nicht mit 333 Mhz FSB.

Da Du ja anscheinend am Aufrüsten bist, sage ich dir vorsichtshalber gleich dass das Board bei NoName DDR-RAM's störisch sein kann.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## AxVenox (1. Juli 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort
Ja bin grad beim Aufrüsten, überlege aber gerade, ob ich mir nicht auch gleich nen neues Board zulegen sollte oder reicht das aus?

Danke im voraus
Ax


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2005)

Kommt halt immer drauf an.
Was willst Du mit dem PC machen?
Was für RAM ist jetzt drin? SD-RAM oder DDR-RAM, welchen FSB?
Wieveil RAM?
Was für eine CPU?

Evtl. sind andere Komponenten auch interessanter, als dass man schnellsten PC im Freundeskreis hat.
Wie sieht es z.b. mit der Grafikkarte aus, oder Festplatte, oder DVD Brenner?


----------



## AxVenox (26. Juli 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt halt immer drauf an.
> Was willst Du mit dem PC machen?
> Was für RAM ist jetzt drin? SD-RAM oder DDR-RAM, welchen FSB?
> Wieveil RAM?
> ...



Der PC wird nicht übermäßig ausgelastet.
Ab und an mal ein Game (deswegen aufrüsten) zocken oder ein Videofile dekomprimieren oder umwandeln.
Dann bearbeite ich damit die Bilder meiner Digicam und/oder verwalte unsere Vereinshomepage.
Übertrage auch Via Netzwerk als mal Daten....

Hab momentan 
- 256 SD RAM
- FSB?
- AMD Athlon 1600+ XP
- DVD BRENNER LG GSA 4163B
- Festplatte SAMSUNG SP1614N
- Grafik ATI SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 XT

Reichen die Angaben?
Ax

P.S. Wie finde ich meine REV. heraus


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2005)

In dem Fall sind Games und Video konvertieren die Hauptkreterien.
Ein 2400+ und 512MB DDR-RAM PC400 kosten jeweils ca. 65€.
Mischbetrieb mit SD-RAM ist aber nicht möglich.
Der Brenner spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, so lange er dir schnell genug ist.
Festplatte langt auch, es sei denn sie ist dir zu klein (dürfte bei 160GB aber eigentlich nicht der Fall sein).
Zur Grafikkarte kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich kein Gamer bin (aber ich glaube die 9200 war die, die nicht so gut sein soll).

Die Revision steht ganz klein am linken Boardrand ziemlich weit unten (in höhe zwischen den letzten beiden Slots).
Wenn sie da nicht steht, ist es zumindest kein 3.x.... dann wird es schwer die Revision raus zu bekommen, da streiten sich sogar die Freaks drüber.


----------



## AxVenox (27. Juli 2005)

512 MB DDR-RAM PC400 läuft aber auf meinem Board nicht!
Da läuft höchstens 266MHZ DDR-RAM

Also auch ein neues Board oder?

Ich bevorzuge ASUS


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2005)

Irrtum, der RAM ist abwärtskompatibel.
Die Mhz Zahl gibt nur an wie schnell er max. betrieben werden darf.
Dein jetziger RAM darf mit max. 133Mhz betrieben weden, er lief aber mit 140Mhz, daher können auch die Probleme gekommen sein.

Warum DDR-RAM mit 400Mhz?
Nun, weil er genauso teuer (billig) ist wie SD-RAM und Du ihn später weiter verwenden könntest, wenn Du dir z.b. mal ein AMD64 (samt Board) zulegen solltest.
Auf jedenfall sollte es ein 512MB Riegel sein, so hast Du noch immer die Option dir doch nochmal einen 2. Riegel dazu zu kaufen.


----------

